# Chevy cruze push start button



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i kinda like my switchblade key


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I have push button start...on my keychain. 

You could always get a $10 push button for a starter and then wire it up to the starter if that's too pricey for you.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

300 bucks for a push button....really? Thats such a rip off. If the car didnt come with it.......dont get it lol. 

Save your money, theres so many other neat things you can get for the Cruze now. And everyday more and more comes out for these cars. Patience is key!


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

That's about 3500 miles worth of gas money


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I would rather have the remote start than a push start button, even though they do look kinda cool on the interior lol.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok good you guys helped me out cause I just wasn't sure. I have a manual car so I don't have remote start, wish I did really bad.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, that's a lot of coin. You think they could figure out a way to make remote start safe with a manual. I guess note.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

You could buy a 2012 2LT or LTZ and you would have the push button start! (Optional on the 2LT) :biggrin: Obviously I'm kidding but I don't think I would mess with the electrical or ignition system of my car that is under warranty. If bad things happen you might be SOL.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> You could buy a 2012 2LT or LTZ and you would have the push button start! (Optional on the 2LT) :biggrin: Obviously I'm kidding but I don't think I would mess with the electrical or ignition system of my car that is under warranty. If bad things happen you might be SOL.


:sigh:

I love SNL.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I miss push button start on my altima, but I always remote start and like the switchblade key.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

All Cruzes have push button start. It is accessed through the key switch on the 2011's. If you really want a push button start then wire one off the harness to where ever you want.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

FOR WHAT!!!!!! is turning the key that hard for people. Geez.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

getblended said:


> FOR WHAT!!!!!! is turning the key that hard for people. Geez.


While I agree it's not all that necessary, you also get keyless access with the push button start. You never have to dig in your pocket for the fob, just walk up to the car, touch the door handle, get in and push the button. It eliminates the two steps of getting the fob out and turning the key. Again, not a necessity, just a convenience.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I would never do that with something so major. I'm going to the dealer this week to see if they can put it in and still be under warranty, well Im hoping for the best!!!!!!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

And yea it's not hard to turn the key I just like the option!!!


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

I for one like the idea of the pushbutton being in the keyswitch. Imagine opening your hood and checking the engine with the fob in your pocket which will arm the system and then someone in the car presses the start button. Oh look! somethings wrong with my hand.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> 300 bucks for a push button....really? Thats such a rip off. If the car didnt come with it.......dont get it lol.


What he said all the way. 300 bucks for a switch is stupid. You could find an OEM switch for GM for less and probably pay someone to wire it up for that much. Let alone an ebay one that you have to do yourself.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

dennisu said:


> I for one like the idea of the pushbutton being in the keyswitch. Imagine opening your hood and checking the engine with the fob in your pocket which will arm the system and then someone in the car presses the start button. Oh look! somethings wrong with my hand.


 
You also have to press on the brake pedal for the car to start.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

queencitypr0 said:


> You also have to press on the brake pedal for the car to start.


or the clutch depending on transmission.

Is the idea here for a start button to completely replace the ignition or just a button that cranks the engine when the key is in the OEM ignition?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yea 300 bucks is a lot for a push button lol so I guess I'm not sure yet for my next mod yet but I still want a new way to start the car other than my phone


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Im sure something will be available in the near future lol.



Chefmaster87 said:


> Yea 300 bucks is a lot for a push button lol so I guess I'm not sure yet for my next mod yet but I still want a new way to start the car other than my phone


----------

